# isuzu npr or mitsubishi fuso



## snow control (Jan 22, 2001)

anyone with any info on these 2 trucks . i would like to hear the good and bad thanks


----------



## 2401 (Feb 3, 2001)

Here's a few threads on the topic, "from the archives". 

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?threadid=1410&highlight=mitsubishi+fuso

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?threadid=1800&highlight=mitsu

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?threadid=1698&highlight=mitsu

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?threadid=1664&highlight=mitsu

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?threadid=2086&highlight=mitsu

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?threadid=655&highlight=mitsu


----------



## jakegypsum (Jan 25, 2002)

I'm not to familiar with the Mitsubishi but we have three Isuzu NPR box trucks. They have been very dependable. All three are diesel and get approx 16 to 18 mpg. I didn't like them at first but after we purchased the 1st one back in 98', the rest was history. I placed the order for the second one within two months after the first. Bought the third within a year. Jake.


----------



## Rob (May 15, 2001)

jakegypsum,
Do you plow with those trucks ?


----------



## jakegypsum (Jan 25, 2002)

Hey Rob, No, I don't plow with the Isuzu's. I have two F-700's with Western plows and a F-250 w/ Meyer setup. Can't say that I have ever seen an Isuzu NPR with a plow on it around my neck of the woods. I believe that I may have seen a Mitsubishi with a plow rig in a truck magazine in the past though. Must be kind of different in an interesting way plowing with a tilt-cab type truck . Jake.


----------



## Aspen Snow (Aug 6, 2000)

We have a plow on our GMC W-4 (Isuzu NPR). It does a great job. Just have to remember that it is only 2wd. We have a V-box in the back to help for weight and traction. It also stays onsite in a snow event. We will buy another when time comes due. There great trucks to have.


----------



## jakegypsum (Jan 25, 2002)

Yo Aspen Snow! I agree. I am familiar with the GMC version of the Isuzu. The NPR models that we have have been fantastic. I never really liked them until we really looked into them. Once I became interested, I took notice to all of the businesses in my area that run them. Many have turned to them including our competition. (The main reason why we looked into them). I still look toward Fords for my heavy applications, (Lts-8000's/F-700's), but for a lighter duty application where you do not need CDL, they work great. Jake.


----------

